# Trayco Tracer



## fishgtbay (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody have any information on these pull behind sleds? The internet don't have much info on them and only 2 old drawings of them, I picked one up for free and did some repairs to it and wonder if its worth much, (Not that I'm going to sell it)


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

https://www.teshio.com/vsn/michigan_2.htm


----------



## fishgtbay (Feb 19, 2012)

mso795 said:


> https://www.teshio.com/vsn/michigan_2.htm


Thanks but already seen that not much info there, value? how many are out there? have many people seen these out there?


----------



## fishgtbay (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's some pics of the one I put together






























Sent from my SM-J260A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 97TJ (Jun 22, 2010)

I picked this one up recently for $200. All in all great shape. The only thing I'll do to it is extend the hitch due to my 2019 sled sits higher than those of the 70's. Mine has a removable seat down the center that has a storage area inside the seat.






























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishgtbay (Feb 19, 2012)

That inside removable section on mine was beyond repair, it came with it, but was trashed , so I just threw it away, your appears to be in pretty good shape, complete with stickers....nice sled !!


----------



## 97TJ (Jun 22, 2010)

Well you did a great job on the seat you put together. I picked this up to haul the grandkids around. It should be a good sled to haul the ice fishing gear also. A comparable size jet sled and hitch would cost me a bit over $100 and this is much more versatile. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

